# Charging Transmitter Lipo



## jnor (Jul 30, 2006)

I just bought a 2200mah 11.1 volt lipo for my 3PK transmitter. How can I charge it ?? I have a ICE charger, and a Venom, also the charger that came with the 3PK.........Can I charge it like the old battery with the charger that came with the radio (not lipo), if not, how can I hook up the battery to the other chargers ?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I charge my TX LiPo with my ice charger. I got a servo extension and cut off the male end and soldered a female Deans to the red and black wire from the extension. I found the servo plugs wouldn't take much current before giving erratic voltage readings during charging so I charge my TX LiPo at .8A even though it is 2800 mAHr.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

jnor said:


> I just bought a 2200mah 11.1 volt lipo for my 3PK transmitter. How can I charge it ?? I have a ICE charger, and a Venom, also the charger that came with the 3PK.........Can I charge it like the old battery with the charger that came with the radio (not lipo), if not, how can I hook up the battery to the other chargers ?
> 
> Thanks, Jim


I've got a 3 cell lipo like yours in my 3PK. Set your Ice charger to 11.1 volts and charge at max of 2.0 amps. I made a charge lead to charge battery outside the radio. DO NOT USE the charger that came with your radio it will cause a fire with the lipo.


----------

